# Uber Eats driver thinks they are pending deactivation for taking food



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey! I have been delivering for many years so I see the same drivers a lot. Sometimes, we chat and exchange numbers then we talk and/or complain to each other on the phone if we are out at the same time. Keeps the time passing by.

So anyway, yesterday (Friday 12/03), he calls me and tells me he had a double order, both going to the "problem college". There are many colleges and universities in the area we work in but for reasons I still can't understand, it seems there are always problems with this one particular college. From leaving food and the customer calls and said it was taken to having to walk far into campus since the dorms are reasonably far from the parking lots to low ratings for no reason when everything goes well. It is agreed amongst drivers in the know to cancel all orders going there.

So moving on. He said he got a double so he was unable to know that one of the orders were going to the college. You know, the typical uber tactic. Send a double and make sure one of those two is a crap or order driver partners will most likely reject so it gets delivered.

He said he dropped off his first delivery than saw the second one at that point was the college. He had no choice in the matter now that he has the order in his car. So he tells me he arrives in the parking lot and sends a message, "Hey I just arrived. Let me know where you would like to meet with me so I can get this order to you. Thanks!" This starts a whole chat back and forth about the customer asking him to leave the food and him nicely and professionally refusing because he does not want to leave the food and risk having problems later. Then he asked the key question, "If you do not mind me asking, why did you place a food order if you were not available to receive the food?". Customer comes back with, "Oh my roommate will get it". So he replies, "Great! Where can I meet your roommate?". The customer then goes on a long text about how they marked the order to be left and that they do not see the problem. So he replied with, "I understand". At that point the timer ran out. He walked over and dropped off the food and took a picture. The he completed the order. Then for reasons I still do not understand, he walked back over and took the food, brought it back to his car, and left.

So we chatted about this. I said, why not just leave the food? Why the hell did you take it'? He said that he really did not know and that in the moment, it was the right thing to do as in the past, when the timer ran out, you can keep the food. I told him he needs to leave it unless Uber Support tells him otherwise. He said the customer also called him four times and he ignored it and he did not answer. He also told me he called Uber Support to tell them about the situation and said he did leave the food (which is did but then her took it) and that he does not want to get in trouble if the customer states otherwise.

So fast forward to this morning (Saturday). He calls me because he knows I am up early to get out there for market open. He says the trip shows up on the app but not when he is logged in on the web. I asked him if there were any other trips missing this week and he said no. He was paid for the trip in the app and it shows two drop offs and obviously one tip.

What is funny is he told me during his texts with the customer that she promised if he left the order that she assures him he would not be in trouble no matter what happens. Then he said she downrated him.

In my personal opinion, I think she was going to take the food then report she did not get it. Regardless if that was the case, if you are stuck with the order, deliver it and NOT TAKE IT afterwards.

SO MY QUESTION IS, since the order is not showing up on the web portion and there clearly was some type of report made from the customer about something (who knows what these college kids make up these days in addition to the facts), is this driver going to possibly be deactivated in a few days? He is really concerned about this and I have no idea because I do not stupid stuff like this. He did say he has been doing Eats for several yeats now and had never done this or been reported for something else.

Any ideas here? For some reason, he refuses to register here on uberpeople and ask himself. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Tell him not to worry. She had him leave it on public property. Once the food is dropped off where the customer said to, it's out of our hands.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I think the driver should have just left the food as requested by the customer. 

He could have screen shot the entire conversation with customer as proof of no wrongdoing on his part (had he left the order).

Will he be deactivated? Doubt it, if it is just a one off incident and not a commonplace occurrence.


----------

